# Cleaning leather seats



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Is it ok to clean leather seats with Autoglym Interior Shampoo? or is it too strong and will dry the leather out or damage it? I find it to be very good at cleaning the seats leaving a nice matte finish, but have thought if it is the right thing to use as there is a dedicated leather cleaner that's in the Autoglym range. To my understanding AG interior shampoo is a apc, right?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

If its the version they sell in shops,pretty sure its ok. If its the trade version then I believe that its too strong.Thats from remembering a similar post I made a few years ago,so could be different now.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Retail or trade product (interior cleaner) is absolutely fine for leather. No harm in testing on an inconspicuous area first if you wish. Their trade product 'Super Interior Clean' is not recommended for leather, but that is not related to interior shampoo.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I used Chemical Guys Sprayable Leather yesterday and was rather impressed


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I used Chemical Guys Sprayable Leather yesterday and was rather impressed


that looks good - did it leave a matt finish on the seats?

the GC advert says it "restores shine" which put me off the product as i like matt finish leather.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

gkerr4 said:


> that looks good - did it leave a matt finish on the seats?
> 
> the GC advert says it "restores shine" which put me off the product as i like matt finish leather.


Yes it was a matte finish pal. Don't like them shiny myself


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for info - think I'll get some.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

gkerr4 said:


> Thanks for info - think I'll get some.


Don't get the Autoglym stuff, it has a pretty strong smell, and is a bit oily

Get Dr Leather.
Leaves leather as it comes straight out the factory

Used it on my leather seats in the car, cleans well, leaves them nice and matt.
I even used it as a maintenance product every few weeks on my black leather sofa and chairs.
Perfect product.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I think you should use gliptone gentle leather cheaner and the conditioner. Worked wonders on my steering wheel and my seats. Light doesn't do the pictures justice but the dirt well ill let the pictures do the talking.

50:50 steering wheel. Sorry about light










Dirt pulled from it.










Seats cleaned and protected (leather)










Dirt pulled. I only did the rear bench upper and lower section. It looks purple in the light but you get the idea.



















Sorry for taking over your post but you need ideas and pictures so here you go. Worth a try and cheap to do.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

+1 For using Gliptone as above, always used A/G before. Prefer using Gliptone out of the two. 

Rick


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dr Leather

Gliptone twins

Autosmart Leather Cleaner & Suppliment


All great products :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd recommend the Swissvax set. Extremely effective. I've found it to be much better than Dr Leather, leather cleaner.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Try cleaning with a foam cleaner - much safer and more effective than a liquid.
Then protect rather than condition as most 'conditioners' are what cause the shine on leather
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

I've tried (and still have) autoglym leather cleaner - i don't think its bad for oily-ness, it leaves them quite matt - but have recently changed my car to a new BMW 525d and it has light leather "oyster" is the colour name.

With the heated seats in use at this time of year, i get a bit of dye transfer and the side bolster has turned a little 'blue-ish' - i know dye transfer is a difficult thing to deal with.

I guess i could do with something to clean it off as best as i can and then i can use a maintenance wipe or similar on a very regular basis to keep on top of it - but what product??


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Furniture Clinic leather cleaner followed by their protector which should be applied every 3 months.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

We get many many enquiries every week about dye transfer on pale coloured leathers. 

Dye Transfer is the dyestuff transferred to leather from clothing or newsprint. It is more usually seen on light coloured, protected, leathers but it can occur on any leather, though not as noticeably. 

As the title explains the dyes that are leached from jeans, clothing, newspapers etc. 'recolour' the leather. The longer or more aggressive the dyes are the harder it will be to remove as it will have moved further and deeper into the leather finish.

Dye transfer is not dirt and is not damaging to the leather finish, as dirt is, but it can look very unsightly. and give the appearance of being very dirty. 

Each case of dye transfer is different as each finish type on the leather will vary slightly as will the dyes from whatever has caused the problem.

If treated quickly enough any good quality leather cleaner should remove the offending dye as it will still be on the surface of the leather. If a leather protector has been used this will also help as the dye will be held on the surface for longer and be cleaned easier.

Once the dyes have moved into the finish they will become more and more difficult to remove. No 'one' product can guarantee to remove the dye in these circumstances without damaging the finish.

Cleaning aggressively should be avoided as this may lead to damage of the finish as will the use of such things as Magic Sponges. Scrubbing at the leather will not help and may damage the finish which would then need replacing.

If cleaning has not resolved the problem and dye remains it is recommended that you use a Jean & Dye Transfer Remover Kit which contains 2 further, specifically formulated products that can be safely tried without damaging the finish on the leather. If this cleaning process does not resolve the problem it is not because the products do not work but simply because the dye is very aggressive and has penetrated too deep into the finish for 'cleaning' processes to work. It will then be necessary to recolour/refinish the leather to completely resolve the problem.

Owners of pale and off white leather are recommended the following to help prevent dye transfer:

Deep clean or specialist clean (as above) to get rid of any dye transfer problems
Apply Auto LeatherGuard Protector (thus is a yearly application - the very best protector there is)
Clean on a regular basis with Auto LeatherGuard Cleaner (this helps top up the protector rather than removing it which general cleaners would)
Deep clean (Auto Foam) once a year and then reapply the protector

Keeping your leather in good condition as it gives this routine will keep your leather Matt and correctly hydrated to prolong its life.

Hope this helps 
Judyb


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> I'd recommend the Swissvax set. Extremely effective. I've found it to be much better than Dr Leather, leather cleaner.


+1 for Swissvax (no experience with Dr Leather myself)... not sure if this is truly worth the EXTRA price, but this product seems to be really gentle (yet very effective) on the leather, being only pH 8 (7 being natural)... Many other products go 9,10, commonly up to 13-14 (and this is a logarithmic scale!!).. Would be interesting to hear from the experts, how much does leather gets worn/damaged by using such high pH products on a regular basis... I am sure for a one off clean it should be OK... Also don't take it for granted when companies claim to be "pH natural" that this means they are anywhere close to it, and many won't/can't even tell you what the actual pH of their product is...


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

szladob said:


> +1 for Swissvax (no experience with Dr Leather myself)... not sure if this is truly worth the EXTRA price, but this product seems to be really gentle (yet very effective) on the leather, being only pH 8 (7 being natural)... Many other products go 9,10, commonly up to 13-14 (and this is a logarithmic scale!!).. Would be interesting to hear from the experts, how much does leather gets worn/damaged by using such high pH products on a regular basis... I am sure for a one off clean it should be OK... Also don't take it for granted when companies claim to be "pH natural" that this means they are anywhere close to it, and many won't/can't even tell you what the actual pH of their product is...


As you are not actually cleaning the leather but the topcoat on most modern leathers (Pigmented Leather) I think it would be more interesting to know how this is affected by ph levels I used to use swissvax many moons ago but found Dr leather and LTT more effective products.

As with higher end leathers in some cars Semi-aniline leather which of course has a softer feeling due to having a thinner top coat I think would more higher alkaline cleaners effect these more.

I have seen people use steam cleaners G101 magic sponges on automotive leather me personally ill stick to Dr leather and LTT depending on what I am working on at the time.

As LTT and Dr leather sell to a lot of people on DW be good to here from them and what PH there products are


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

Goodfella36 said:


> As you are not actually cleaning the leather but the topcoat on most modern leathers (Pigmented Leather) I think it would be more interesting to know how this is affected by ph levels


You are correct, I didn't mean the effect on the leather itself, but in the broader context of the leather seat (ie protective layer)..

Polished Bliss lists Dr. Leather as pH 9 (ie about 10x more alkaline as Swissvax); I was unsuccessful previously to find out the pH of LTT...

Did you feel that these products outperformed Swissvax in the initial clean up, or in the more routine use?


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Not sure where PB got the pH of 9 from but we are generally around the 7.5 mark. Also remember that pH is a logarithmic scaling, so always be careful on quoting the acidity/alkalinity strength ratio.

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification; didn't mean to misrepresent your product. You wouldn't have small samples (eg sachet) that one could try before buying a whole bottle? Many thanks!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

AG Interior is great for carpets plastic or door cards, I would use the dedicated AG leather cleaner as a better option or all the above suggestions, my gliptone twins work well now more recently leather wipes on a regular basis.

John Tht.


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't worry szladob - in truth it's good to know as I can let the PB guys know there is a mistake.

Sorry we don't do small samples any longer I'm afraid. But PM me and I'll see if we have something that might be what you are looking for.

Cheers

Darryl


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks! Will PM you... (had to do this post to reach the 10, otherwise was not allowed to PM  )


----------

